# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  اسکن اسناد چند صفحه ای در قالب یک فایل

## TAVANA002

قصد دارم پرونده هاي چند صفحه اي را توسط اسکنر Scan کنم و در يک  فايل Tiff Multipage ذخيره کنم. 
مثلا:
اسکنر مورد استفاده من فيدر  داره و ميخواهم 10 صفحه را در اسکنر قرار دهم و اسکنر اين 10 صفحه را اسکن  کند و صفحات اسکن شده را در يک فايل Tiff ذخيره کند. 
روش و نحوه انجام  اين کار چگونه است؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای اسکن کامپوننت های مختلفی هست، تقریبا همگی هم از TWAIN استفاده می کنند. یکی از کامپوننت های خوب و رایگان در این زمینه DelphiTwain هست که قبلا توی همین سایت درباره اش توضیح داده شده. می تونید راحت لینک دانلودش را در اینترنت پیدا کنید.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> قصد دارم پرونده هاي چند صفحه اي را توسط اسکنر Scan کنم و در يک  فايل Tiff Multipage ذخيره کنم. 
> مثلا:
> اسکنر مورد استفاده من فيدر  داره و ميخواهم 10 صفحه را در اسکنر قرار دهم و اسکنر اين 10 صفحه را اسکن  کند و صفحات اسکن شده را در يک فايل Tiff ذخيره کند. 
> روش و نحوه انجام  اين کار چگونه است؟


يك يا بهتر دو نمونه از اين نوع فايل را اينجا آپلود كن شايد مشكلتان را حل كنيم.

----------


## TAVANA002

خوب منم نمیدونم چجوری این فایلو تهیه کنم .خود اسکنر باید این قابلیتو داشته باشه یا باید از کامپونت خاصی استفاده کرد.یعنی چند تا صفحه رو بتونم اسکن کنم و تو دیتابیس ذخیره کنم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خوب منم نمیدونم چجوری این فایلو تهیه کنم .خود اسکنر باید این قابلیتو  داشته باشه یا باید از کامپونت خاصی استفاده کرد.یعنی چند تا صفحه رو بتونم  اسکن کنم و تو دیتابیس ذخیره کنم


شما پست ها را *با دقت* مطالعه کردید؟!

نوشتم برای این کار کامپوننت های مختلفی موجود هست. یک نمونه رایگان آن را هم نام بردم. مسلما شما اگر نتونید با یک کامپوننت اسکن کار کنید، با رابط TWAIN هم که به مراتب بسیار پیچیده تر از این کامپوننت ها هست، نمی تونید کار کنید.

شما تصویرتون رو با یکی از این کامپوننت ها اسکن می کنید. کامپوننت مربوطه یا خودش برای ذخیره تصویر اسکن شده فرمت TIFF را ارائه میکنه، یا یک Stream به شما میده تا با استفاده از یک کامپوننت دیگه، این Stream را به صورت TIFF ذخیره کنید.

پست ها را با دقت مطالعه کنید.

----------


## nPad.Net

> شما تصویرتون رو با یکی از این کامپوننت ها اسکن می کنید. کامپوننت مربوطه یا خودش برای ذخیره تصویر اسکن شده فرمت TIFF را ارائه میکنه، یا یک Stream به شما میده تا با استفاده از یک کامپوننت دیگه، این Stream را به صورت TIFF ذخیره کنید.



یکی از متد های این کامپوننت تصویر رو به tiff کانورت میکنه:
http://www.guangmingsoft.net/tiff2pdf/

این کامپوننت هم چند تا pic انتخابی رو به multipage tiff تبدیل می کنه:
http://www.x360soft.com/image-active...tivex-ocx.html

موفق باشید.

----------

